

30 years of failure: the username/password combination - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/10/30-years-of-failure-the-user-namepassword-combination.ars

======
DanielStraight
I think we all knew that passwords were not optimal. Why isn't there more
discussion of the alternatives? What _are_ the alternatives?

